# Sticky  TSF Signature Guidelines



## Rodney

*What are Signatures?*

Signatures are those parts of the forum posts that show up after the content of the message a person has typed. 

It's that part that's after the solid line: ___________________

Here's a screenshot of one example signature 










Once setup in the control panel, _signatures are automatically added_ to the end of each post a member makes.

Signatures can be a great (_non obtrusive_) way to let other forum members know about you and your business as you contribute helpful posts and questions in the forum. It allows members to check out your website _when they're ready_ to learn more about what you may have to offer.

Signatures can also be a nice way to simply sign your name to each post so you don't have to type the same thing at the end of each of your messages.

*Who can have a Signature?*

To help protect against spammers, members must have made at least one (1) post in the forums _before_ they add a a signature.

_It may take about an hour_ after you have made your first post for the forum software to automatically grant access to the signature editing area.

*What should the signature contain?*

In order to help keep the page loading time of the forums as fast as possible, to allow the t-shirt discussions to be easy to follow, and to make sure the _signatures don't become a distraction from the actual messages_, we have established the following guidelines that we ask all members to follow.

_Signatures are not meant to be a blatant advertisement for your company_, they are there to allow members to naturally learn more about you as you contribute useful questions, answers, tips and information in the forums.

Ideally, your signature should include your name and/or your business name that links to your personal or business website(s). 

*To be specific:*


 The maximum font size allowed in signature lines is 2.








 The *maximum number of lines a signature can take up is 2*. 








 The *maximum number of hyperlinks in a signature is 2*.








 No images allowed in signatures except for a maximum of 2 non-animated T-ShirtForums smilies.








 Signature text should comply with our regular posting rules. No all-caps, no AlTERnAtInG caps, etc.








 Signature text that is too long or obtrusive will be removed. This would include overly creative use of punctuation, color, etc. which make the signature too flashy








 No affiliate or referral links!








 Signatures cannot contain any calls to action like "Click here" "visit my site for more information" or any other language that could be mistaken as part of the post or be misconstrued as an advertisement.








 Please do not include links to sites that you do not own








Please do not try to bring unnatural attention to your signature by the excessive use of capitalization, bold characters, symbols, etc.

You don't have to put the line __________ in your signature, it gets added automatically 

To see what your signature will look like in a post, please use the "Preview Signature" button on the edit signature page.










Once you've got your signature looking the way you want, just click on the "Save Signature" button.

Please take a second to add a signature to your posts and/or make sure your signature fits within the above guidelines.


----------

